# badminton



## puppyfun12 (Jan 9, 2010)

anyone ever tried badminton. it;s a great way to keep fit!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm rubbish at badminton - I can never serve properly! Same goes for tennis and squash, I'm just rubbish. I agree, though, that it can be a very demanding sport! Do you play often then?


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 9, 2010)

I love badminton and wish I still played for a team, but can't find the time at the moment.
I found with badminton it was very hard to stop myself having hypos, completley the opposite effect i get from playing football.


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2010)

Im more of a tennis gal tbh altho it is some time since i donend a headband and kit.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 9, 2010)

Puppyfun - anything that's fun and active is good! Used to play at school and in garden of home and Mum's work, but haven't played for years. Never played indoors, though.


----------



## Annimay (Jan 9, 2010)

I love badminton, used to play a lot when I was younger and fitter.  Hopefully I will one day be fit enough to have another go.


----------

